# Giganteum - She did it - 5 blooms at once



## Grandma M (May 3, 2008)

Giganteum - She did it - 5 blooms 










This is the first blooming for this (phrag. Grande 4N X phrag. caudatum var. sanderae). I kept taking pictures, 2 blooms, 3 blooms, 4 blooms. I can't believe that they all hung on until the 5th bud opened. 

I bought this in a 3" pot in the fall of 2005. She is growing in S/H under high light. My phrags love S/H.


----------



## Rick (May 3, 2008)

Very impressive Marilyn :clap::clap:

Why don't you post a full size pic as a thumbnail so we can get a better appreciation of the magnificence of it.!!


----------



## isaias m rolando (May 3, 2008)

Yes, we all would deeply appreciate a full size pic...
Thanks a lot for sharing, excellent culture, congratulations!


----------



## Greenorchid (May 3, 2008)

It's very impressive!!!:drool: Wonderful!
Congrats :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (May 3, 2008)

I agree with all of the above folks! Great buy!!

Rick H


----------



## Gilda (May 3, 2008)

WOW !! That is beauiful :drool: ! I am green with envy, mine is struggling after near death:sob:


----------



## paphjoint (May 3, 2008)

Excellent !! !!


----------



## Elena (May 3, 2008)

That's some excellent growing, Marilyn!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2008)

First blooming? A real winner!


----------



## Candace (May 3, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 3, 2008)

Brava, brava... :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (May 4, 2008)

great quintet Marilyn!!! Jean


----------



## Jorch (May 4, 2008)

Very impresssive!! :clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (May 4, 2008)

Excellent !!!!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap:


Ramon


----------



## Heather (May 4, 2008)

I must say only that I miss my long-petaled phrags very much when photos such as yours are posted. Excellent example, Marilyn and nice job!


----------



## e-spice (May 4, 2008)

Really nice! A larger photo would be nicer.

e-spice


----------



## Grandma M (May 4, 2008)

I don't know how to put up a larger photo.

If it hangs in there until May 16, I may take it to our club meeting.- Marilyn


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2008)

Grandma M said:


> I don't know how to put up a larger photo.
> 
> If it hangs in there until May 16, I may take it to our club meeting.- Marilyn



Give one of the administrators a PM and see if they can set you up.


----------



## Greenpaph (May 4, 2008)

Superb, Grandma! Fantastic!

:drool:


----------



## goldenrose (May 5, 2008)

:clap::clap: YAHOO! Nice going!:drool:


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2008)

From a 3" pot!? That's great. Good job.


----------



## swamprad (May 5, 2008)

Very, very nice indeed!!


----------



## philoserenus (May 7, 2008)

pretty ^^ and u grow in s/h eh, i do the same too =) but mines get natural light, no shop lights


----------



## Grandma M (May 7, 2008)

philoserenus said:


> pretty ^^ and u grow in s/h eh, i do the same too =) but mines get natural light, no shop lights



I'm surprised it will bloom without extra light. Must be it does not need as much light as I thought.

I grow all my phrags and most (not all) of my other orchids in S/H and they love it. It sure is an easy way to grow them.


----------



## philoserenus (May 7, 2008)

well i cannot take credit for the spiking though b/c it was in spike when i got it. however, i grow my plants infront of a due south floor-to-ceiling window. so i'll definitely let u know if this guy reblooms =) which shouldn't be a prob since i get a lot of sunlight in here


----------

